# Reduction of Priapism



## kyannekis

I'm coding for the ED Professional side and have the following procedure note.  Can someone help me with a procedure code please.

Penile Aspiration Procedure Note:
*
Indication: Priapism
*
Procedure: The patient was placed in the appropriate position.  The skin over the bilateral corpus cavernosum was cleaned with an alcohol swab.  A syringe with a 22-gauge needle was then inserted into the right corpus cavernosum, at which time 45 cc of blood was aspirated.  The left side was then cleansed with alcohol swab.  Approximately 10 cc of blood was aspirated from the site.  After the procedure, the patient was noted to have resolution of his priapism.

Thank you


----------



## RebeccaB

54220


----------



## debbiesom

54220 Irrigation of corpora cavernosa for priapism


----------

